# German fotoMAGAZIN Review of New Tamron Prime Lenses



## Maximilian (Sep 9, 2015)

The German fotoMAGAZIN already had the two new Tamron prime lenses SP 1.8/35 and 45 mm DiVC USD for da detailed review in the 10/2015 issue.

Both get a 5 star "super" test result (best label).

They say that in their tests 
- both have only litte vignetting at F1.8 (APS-C: about 0,8 aperture steps, FF: -1,1). 
- both have only little barrel distortion (up to max -0.8% at FF) 
- both deliver a really high resolution at both APS-C and FF
- both have excellent mechanical built
- both have outstanding MFD in their class

Conclusion:
"The restart of the SP line is a real success." 
"Both prime lenses deliver optically and mechanically superb results."

Sounds very promissing to me.


----------

